
Ask HN: What speech-to-text library do you recommend? - RikNieu
I need creat transcripts for a bunch of audio files. Also, they may contain a bunch of uncommon technical terms that might require continual training&#x2F;updating.<p>Any suggestions?
======
wizzerking
Here is a list you will find helpful [http://blog.neospeech.com/top-5-open-
source-speech-recogniti...](http://blog.neospeech.com/top-5-open-source-
speech-recognition-toolkits/)

